# Pride of Bilbao



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Following on from our recent posts regarding Pride of Bilbao, now renamed Bilbao.

What is going to happen to her?

Anyone know?

Pride of Bilbao

TM


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

AIS shows her berthed in Flamouth - not going anywhere at present.

She is owned by Irish Ferries and there is talk of a service between Rosslare and Gijon in Spain (Spanish press reports).

Nothing confirmed though :roll: 

Carl


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

Thanks for the reply.

I had read something about this service (Ireland - Spain). But the quotes were that the service would take 24 hours from Ireland to Spain. The POB took 36 hours in good weather from Southampton to Bilbao!

Will keep and eye open!

TM


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

One of my chums is the fleet manager for P&O. H says it was leased and will go back to the leasor-probably Irish Ferries.


----------

